# photoshop or 3ds max/Cinema 4d



## Precog (3. April 2003)

hi,

frage:
das kommt aus einem 3d programm, oder?

victork


----------



## Christoph (3. April 2003)

1000000%ig

/me schätzt Cinema 4D


----------



## Precog (3. April 2003)

fu*k
wär' es doch schön, wenn man so was könnte...


----------



## sixx66 (3. April 2003)

Wow! Echt fein... bin mir auch ziehmlich sicher das sowas in nem 3d prog modeliert wurde.


----------



## Christoph (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von victork _
> *fu*k
> wär' es doch schön, wenn man so was könnte... *



was ist da dabei? In PS/Illu oder Freehand  mit Pfaden irgendeine Form gebastelt. In CInema importieren, Extrude Nurbs drauf, VerbiegeObjekt drunter und eine Metalltextur. Und fertig


----------



## Precog (3. April 2003)

löl

1.) bräuchte ich das prog
2.) muss mir jemand das alles zeigen...
3.) müsste mir ne idee kommen  


cu
victork


----------



## Kaprolactam (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> */me schätzt Cinema 4D *



Klar, Du kennst ja auch kein anderes 3d-Programm. Könnte allerdings auch aus XSI, max, maya, houdini, lightwave, oder oder oder kommen.


----------



## pYu (4. April 2003)

is cinema4d   weil cramer macht die meisten sachen (ausser trendwhores ) meines wissens nach mit c4d


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (6. April 2003)

wo is'n da das problem ?
du machst auf papier skizzen modelierst und fertig is die laube


----------



## Christoph (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Klar, Du kennst ja auch kein anderes 3d-Programm. Könnte allerdings auch aus XSI, max, maya, houdini, lightwave, oder oder oder kommen. *



stimmt


----------



## Zimbel (7. April 2003)

dieses bild wurde erstmal mit Cinema 4d erstellt und dann mit PaintShopPro bearbeitet.

ich weiss es, weil ich die hersteller kenne  

mfg


----------



## PEZ (7. April 2003)

asche auf mein haupt.. ich mags nicht so... vor allem die schriftwahl in zusammenhang mit dem logo(?)
viel besser find ich den rahmen der den text einrahmt...:


----------



## chriZ (7. April 2003)

jop, das ist wirklich net schlecht der rahmen. weiß jmd. wo man ein tutorial für so etwas finden kann?


----------



## Precog (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chriZ _
> *jop, das ist wirklich net schlecht der rahmen. weiß jmd. wo man ein tutorial für so etwas finden kann? *


für ps oder c4d???
das mit den lichtreflexen un so wird in ps schwer...

victork


----------



## PEZ (7. April 2003)

ne mit photoshop macht das keinen sinn den rahmen zu bauen....
ich würd das einfach nochmal im 3d forum posten...
;-) viel glück..


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (7. April 2003)

das würd ich an deiner stelle nicht tun wenn du dir nicht den unmut der user dort zuziehen willst


----------



## PEZ (7. April 2003)

nicht???

darf man heute kein anfänger mehr sein??  
was kann denn im schlimmsten fall passieren... ich mein das hier ist photoshop.. ich glaub hier weiss das keiner... gemacht wurde es in cinema... also ab damit ins 3d forum... 

gruss PEZ


----------



## chriZ (8. April 2003)

ne aber cramer grafix ist verhasst ( hier..)


----------



## PEZ (8. April 2003)

hui... aber auch vom feind kann man lernen *grins* mir im grunde egal.. find ich aber ein bischen albern...


----------



## Zimbel (8. April 2003)

naja, feinde sind sie nicht gerade.
hier mag man sie nur net, weil sie sehr komplexe und schwierige bilder machen und jeder wissen will, wie man das alles macht...


----------



## Christoph (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zimbel _
> *naja, feinde sind sie nicht gerade.
> hier mag man sie nur net, weil sie sehr komplexe und schwierige bilder machen und jeder wissen will, wie man das alles macht... *


 ja, stimmt. der cramer mach komplexe und schwierige Bilder. Wenn das Kapro liest  ^^


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (8. April 2003)

ich glaub das meint er etwas anders hochi


----------



## PEZ (8. April 2003)

könnt ihr mal den link geben von diesem cramer geben.. würd mir gerne mal komplexe und schwierige bilder angucken... 



noch ne frage was ist denn jetzt bitte kapro schon wieder *GG*


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (8. April 2003)

ein 3d foren mod vielleicht ? kann auch ein tibetanisches kampflama sein, wer weiss,wer weiss


----------



## Leola13 (8. April 2003)

schwierige Bilder : bei der Frage auf das HIER klicken

kapro  :  siehe 6. Antwort

oder bin ich völlig falsch ???


----------



## Precog (8. April 2003)

Cramer
ich finde, der hats voll drauf


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (8. April 2003)

> ...Fertige Clan Scripte


 yeah ! krasse 1337 h4x0r scripts und noch paar trendwhores und fertig is die gigsi kinder page von rolf, peter und den anderen hoschies aus der 5. klasse ! super !
und wenn ich mir dann sowas angucke dann muss ich brechen. da kann ich meinem 14jährigen 3 bier geben, den an meinen rechner lassen, max oder xsi starten und samstag abend weggehen. Sonntag früh pennt der in meinem chefsessel und genau der gleiche rotz is fertig.


----------



## PEZ (8. April 2003)

huch er nu wieder.... ach ne ich bins... *G* sodele... also die seite kenn ich ja schon...(siehe dieses forum -> future style--da wird sie auch schon besprochen) ... wo sind da die sachen, bei denen man nicht weiss wie man sie machen soll? 

@Zimbel
das bild rechts find ich ganz interessant... aber es ist jetzt nicht so dass man das nicht nachbauen könnte...

@Krashok
also so schlecht find ich das jetzt nicht *g* aber das ergebnis von deinem 14jährigen würd ich trotzdem gern mal sehen *G* vielleicht solltest du ihn mal offiziel gegen die/den (nicht wichtig) battlen lassen...

will aber informiert werden wenns los geht...


----------



## Kaprolactam (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zimbel _
> *naja, feinde sind sie nicht gerade.
> hier mag man sie nur net, weil sie sehr komplexe und schwierige bilder machen und jeder wissen will, wie man das alles macht... *



Har har har har har har har! Ich lach mich weg.
a) Komplex & schwierig geht anders
b) Was du nicht alles zu wissen glaubst...
c) Ich bin Kapro und - mit verlaub - was dieser Cramer da an 3d-****** fabriziert ist wirklich unterste Schublade.

und schlussendlich:
d) Das führt hier zu gar nix -> closed


----------

